# Roasters to visit in England...



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

So! I've been on the mainland for the last couple of weeks and I'm heading back to Edinburgh (on the ferry) tonight. I'm docking in Hull and heading up the A1 past Leeds, York before heading to the M6 up to Carlisle.

I'd like to visit a roaster I wouldn't normally be able to visit on my way home if possible! Any recommendations for these areas?! I was thinking North Star, or Maude.. but I'm sure here's more out there. Thanks!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is Malton out of your way? Roost coffee roasters. I think their opening hours are limited to 10-2 Wednesday to Saturday.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Casa Espresso, Baildon (Shipley). They have 3 cracking new naturals.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Cielo, Garforth Main Street. very close to the motorway M1/A1 as you by-pass Leeds. A combined roastery and coffee shop.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Cheers folks! If I only had time to go to one - which would you guys go for? I think Malton would be a little out of my way, yeah..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

With a 5+ hour drive you're gonna need to stop for a break occasionally. Kinda makes sense to choose one with a cafe attached.



ohms said:


> Cheers folks! If I only had time to go to one - which would you guys go for? I think Malton would be a little out of my way, yeah..


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

If you could only do one, I'd probably visit North Star - it's a great customer experience with a shiny new coffee shop attached to the roastery down in the docks area... a lovely place to visit.

If you do have time though, Maude aren't that far away from North Star (you can walk between them if you have 15-20mins) and do some wonderful coffee...and their railway arches setting is a good juxtaposition to North Star at the docks.

Only downside though is that parking in Leeds is extortionate (even more so than York).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Atkinsons In Lancaster , two cafes, one roastery shop. You won't see another small retail space like this one, its pretty much the same as it was from the early 1900s.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for all the replies! I think we're going to spend the day in York instead, which means I wouldn't get to Leeds in time today. We may well end up sending the night though - so could maybe visit the Leeds based roasters tomorrow, in one go.

Couldn't find much, coffee wise, in York actually. Anyone happen to know? Mrboots2u - Lancaster is on the opposite end of the country, unfortunately!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ohms;597426
Couldn't find much said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32025&p[/URL]


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

ohms said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the replies! I think we're going to spend the day in York instead, which means I wouldn't get to Leeds in time today. We may well end up sending the night though - so could maybe visit the Leeds based roasters tomorrow, in one go.
> 
> Couldn't find much, coffee wise, in York actually. Anyone happen to know? Mrboots2u - Lancaster is on the opposite end of the country, unfortunately!


http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why is there a pin in the lake district on your map then


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

DogandHat said:


> If you could only do one, I'd probably visit North Star - it's a great customer experience with a shiny new coffee shop attached to the roastery down in the docks area... a lovely place to visit.
> 
> If you do have time though, Maude aren't that far away from North Star (you can walk between them if you have 15-20mins) and do some wonderful coffee...and their railway arches setting is a good juxtaposition to North Star at the docks.
> 
> Only downside though is that parking in Leeds is extortionate (even more so than York).


The parking at Leeds Dock in the big Multistory is actually pretty reasonable, North Star is virtually underneath it with the Royal Armouries museum next door. York parking is expensive, but the way to avoid that is Park & Ride. If I was choosing between North Star Leeds and Spring Espresso in York it would be Spring for me (Though they don't roast their own).


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jez H said:


> http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/


Just a roastery on an industrial estate on the outskirts of the city, unless they added a cafe more recently


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why is there a pin in the lake district on your map then


We normally stop at Tebay services for lunch/dinner..


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

ohms said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the replies! I think we're going to spend the day in York instead, which means I wouldn't get to Leeds in time today. We may well end up sending the night though - so could maybe visit the Leeds based roasters tomorrow, in one go.
> 
> Couldn't find much, coffee wise, in York actually. Anyone happen to know? Mrboots2u - Lancaster is on the opposite end of the country, unfortunately!


If you're planning on York and spending the night there you could take an alternative route from Hull, drive north towards Bridlington, and get across to Malton quite easily from there to take in Mildreds suggestion. You're then around 20 miles from York.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't know this part of England very well, but I'll look that up on a map - thanks muchly!



Syenitic said:


> The parking at Leeds Dock in the big Multistory is actually pretty reasonable, North Star is virtually underneath it with the Royal Armouries museum next door. York parking is expensive, but the way to avoid that is Park & Ride. If I was choosing between North Star Leeds and Spring Espresso in York it would be Spring for me (Though they don't roast their own).


Guess I'll be trying Spring. Anyone been to Fossgate social?


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

ohms said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the replies! I think we're going to spend the day in York instead, which means I wouldn't get to Leeds in time today. We may well end up sending the night though - so could maybe visit the Leeds based roasters tomorrow, in one go.
> 
> Couldn't find much, coffee wise, in York actually. Anyone happen to know? Mrboots2u - Lancaster is on the opposite end of the country, unfortunately!


If you're doing the whole of Leeds, there's also a cool little roaster called Pump and Grind (https://pumpngrind.co.uk/) - but they are a bit further out of town than North Star and Maude.

We have an amazing array of coffee shops here in York (as the thread Cupper Joe shared), but York Coffee Emporium and Roost are the only local coffee roasters.

Have a great time anyway, whatever you choose (looks like you've just missed the good weather for York though)


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

DogandHat said:


> If you're doing the whole of Leeds, there's also a cool little roaster called Pump and Grind (https://pumpngrind.co.uk/) - but they are a bit further out of town than North Star and Maude.
> 
> We have an amazing array of coffee shops here in York (as the thread Cupper Joe shared), but York Coffee Emporium and Roost are the only local coffee roasters.
> 
> Have a great time anyway, whatever you choose (looks like you've just missed the good weather for York though)


Thanks for that. Any recommendations for somewhere to park all day in York? Don't fancy doing the park and ride with a 4 month old (and associated gubbins) in tow!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

ohms said:


> Thanks for that. Any recommendations for somewhere to park all day in York? Don't fancy doing the park and ride with a 4 month old (and associated gubbins) in tow!


Now where is cheap for all day to my knowledge. Some of the old buildings down towards the end of Piccadilly might be cheaper but are small and likely will be full. You could try the Barbican car park here https://www.q-park.co.uk/en-gb/cities/york/barbican/ prices on that page.

Park and ride buses are buggy friendly with spaces next to seating to park it up. Doubt it will be so busy today.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> Now where is cheap for all day to my knowledge. Some of the old buildings down towards the end of Piccadilly might be cheaper but are small and likely will be full. You could try the Barbican car park here https://www.q-park.co.uk/en-gb/cities/york/barbican/ prices on that page.
> 
> Park and ride buses are buggy friendly with spaces next to seating to park it up. Doubt it will be so busy today.


Cheapest place to park all day is at the Station Car Park - £10.30 for 24 hours


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

DogandHat said:


> Cheapest place to park all day is at the Station Car Park - £10.30 for 24 hours


Aye that's where we parked! Ended up at Spirit too..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ill second North Star at Leeds docks, its a lovely space and good food. bit outside of town, but the free water taxi to the docks might be fun.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Any guesses where I found myself today?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just for the record, Atkinson at Lancaster is an excellent "loop off the M6" stop and can't be more than 20 minutes if that off the M6, used to stop in on the way up to Scotland for work.

John


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

johnealey said:


> Just for the record, Atkinson at Lancaster is an excellent "loop off the M6" stop and can't be more than 20 minutes if that off the M6, used to stop in on the way up to Scotland for work.
> 
> John


Unfortunately, I'm here now..

(Bonus points for guessing where







)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tebay*? *


----------

